# Fantasy World Map



## mythique890 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was wasting some time online and I came across this map.  It made me think of my friends on mythic scribes.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Lidsville...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2011)

That's clever! I'd like to visit Where the Wild Things Are Island.


----------

